# My first attempt at scissoring in legs!



## Scheffler (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey there!

This is my new poodle puppy Atlas, he is 5 months old annnd had never been groomed before I got him a month ago 0_o needless to say it took a little time to get him used to all the hullabaloo but now he is just fantastic!

Today I was sort of trying to put him into the Scandinavian clip, not exactly what occurred but I still like the way he turned out! I have never attempted scissoring or using a blade comb but thats how I trimmed his lower back and legs.

What do you think? Any tips, tricks?

The first picture is after my first attempt to clip his face (my friends thought I had gotten another labradoodle lol) the second picture is today after grooming.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Body looks great to me. Can't quite tell in the photo what is going on with the head... is his hair in one band? I tried to zoom in for a better look, but I still couldn't tell. As I said before, you have just about convinced me to get rid of some of my pup's fluffiness; your pup looks that good!


----------



## Scheffler (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks *Charmed*!

I felt bad trimming the fluff away at first, but I love the way it look:glasses-nerdy:s 

Not sure what you mean by "one band" His hair is not banded, I have actually never done that and am not really sure how to. Atlas is my first standard, my labradoodle didn't require much grooming. So that is just what his topknot looks like down.

If what your asking is why there isn't definition between his topknot and his shoulder hair/mane? I have been afraid of cutting too much off trying to round it out :/


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You did a nice job! His face looks like the Cowardly Lion in the Wizard of Oz! Very cute!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

He looks really good except don't shave above the eyes, only scissor above them and the hair will stay out of his eyes.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I think do did a great job! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Much much better than the groomer who I let clip Piper.... OMG :afraid::afraid::afraid:

pr


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> He looks really good except don't shave above the eyes, only scissor above them and the hair will stay out of his eyes.


Agree with Shamrockmommy, I think that is why it appeared that his hair was banded (because he is shaved above his eyes). Just let that hair above his eyes grow out and trim with scissors to keep it out of his eyes. 

He is a handsome boy, and I am happy for you! Have fun with him!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He's a sweet looking boy! You've gotten great advice! One other tip - his tail is shaved too high. Right now the shaved part is twice as long as it should be. Only shave half of the amount you shaved and that will be perfect.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, Scheffler, my pup's long coat will remain a bit longer as after combing him out and washing him (and the two other dogs), I was just too tired to fluff dry him. I know better than to trim a curly coat, ha-ha! Meanwhile I can keep admiring Atlas. How did you do his back end? Is it all hand scissored, or were you able to use a comb attachment? What type of coat does he have? I know he's only five months old, but is his coat soft, thick, etc. ? I'm trying to figure out if my little guy would be able to handle that cut. Thanks.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

He's an adorable lion.


----------



## Scheffler (Nov 29, 2014)

*Charmed*,

I totally understand that! I washed Atlas, dried his hair straight with the stand dryer (I never use the force dryer), fluffed him out and then used a 1/2" comb attached to a 9 blade to trim his back and hind legs. We were both a little tired after that so I waited until the next day to scissor his back and back legs. I used a blending shear (comb scissors) to even out where the his fluff meets the scissored part of his back. He has very dense fluffy hair, I hope his coat stays big like this when he goes through coat change!

*Shamrockmommy & Axeldog* Woops! I see what you mean! I think I have been looking at pictures of dogs with their hair banded and thought that was how it was cut :bulgy-eyes: I will let it grow back in and leave his tail longer next time.

Thanks everybody for such helpful tips! I am flying along by the seat of my pants with some of this, so its very appreciated to hear from experienced groomers of poodles!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I like him. The way you have his face and tail combined with the way you have his chest and back make him look just like a lion.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

Scheffler said:


> *Charmed*,
> 
> I totally understand that! I washed Atlas, dried his hair straight with the stand dryer (I never use the force dryer), fluffed him out and then used a 1/2" comb attached to a 9 blade to trim his back and hind legs. We were both a little tired after that so I waited until the next day to scissor his back and back legs. I used a blending shear (comb scissors) to even out where the his fluff meets the scissored part of his back. He has very dense fluffy hair, I hope his coat stays big like this when he goes through coat change!
> 
> ...


he looks great! just a note, depending on which combs you are using, you generally want to use a 30 blade. you can sometimes get by with a 15 but a 30 works best


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty good job on the body, especially with puppy hair. But why did you shave above his eyes??!!! Sorry, but that just sticks out compared to the good job on the rest of him. Now it will take time to grow back. Also, don't shave so far up on his tail, only about an inch or so. Tail and face does give him a "lion" look though. Again great job on the body.


----------



## Scheffler (Nov 29, 2014)

*Loves*,

I was just looking at pictures of poodles when I went to trim him up, I must have misunderstood some of the pictures and it was a goof on my part. He`s only 5 months old, it`ll grow back lol


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Scheffler said:


> *Loves*,
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at pictures of poodles when I went to trim him up, I must have misunderstood some of the pictures and it was a goof on my part. He`s only 5 months old, it`ll grow back lol



Don't feel bad AT ALL!! Everyone has a first time. 

Heck, I was taught to groom by a groomer and groomed my own poodle for over 10 years all steps. Other then while we worked at the grooming shop he never actually went to a groomer. But that was over 10 years ago. Now I have Hazel and I was just bemoaning with my sister last night, that I'm terrified to scissor Hazel and I might give in and take her to a groomer for scissoring. 

(As a matter of fact I've already talked to one and I was going to call another one today!)

I'll encourage you to google Creative Grooming Poodle Lion (all or any combination of those words will work) and you'll see that you actually did an awesome job if you want him to look like a lion. Poke around YouTube and you'll find a news story about a doodle (lab I think) where they have him clipped like your guy and he got out and 911 was fielding calls left and right about an escaped lion! It is a fun little news story. 

Personally I think he's wearing that clip pretty well! So just say you were trying to make him look like a lion.


----------



## Scheffler (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you *itzmeigh*! I looked up pictures of poodles cut as lions and you`re right, he looks just like that. Totally what I was going for the whole time  

Also, *cocojen* thank you for the comb tips! I will use a 30 next time.


----------

